# Ist ein 1GB Ram genug zum WoW zocken ?



## Lakano (14. August 2007)

Grüsse euch
Erkläre euch mal kurz mein probleem..
Ich zocke wow schon seid fast 2 jahren mit 1GB ram..
Doch in letzter zeit hab immer und immer mehr sorgen beim zocken.. ( in instanzen oder raids wo meine arbeitsspeicher viel arbeiten muss , fängt mein rechner immer und immer mehr an zu kühlen und arbeitet sehr sehr intensiv .. dabei folgen oft latenzschwankungen .. buggs ..usw.. )
könnt ihr mir dabei einige ratschläge geben.. danke sehr


----------



## Topperharly (14. August 2007)

Lakano schrieb:


> Grüsse euch
> Erkläre euch mal kurz mein probleem..
> Ich zocke wow schon seid fast 2 jahren mit 1GB ram..
> Doch in letzter zeit hab immer und immer mehr sorgen beim zocken.. ( in instanzen oder raids wo meine arbeitsspeicher viel arbeiten muss , fängt mein rechner immer und immer mehr an zu kühlen und arbeitet sehr sehr intensiv .. dabei folgen oft l*atenzschwankungen* .. buggs ..usw.. )
> könnt ihr mir dabei einige ratschläge geben.. danke sehr



öhm.... hat das net was mit dem netz zu tun... du meinst wohl eher deine fps (frames per second) gehen in die höhe. nun gute Grafikkarte und 1 -  2gig reihen aus das alle flüssig laufen sollte.


----------



## Atura (14. August 2007)

Topperharly schrieb:


> öhm.... hat das net was mit dem netz zu tun... du meinst wohl eher deine fps (frames per second) gehen in die höhe. nun gute Grafikkarte und 1 -  2gig reihen aus das alle flüssig laufen sollte.



Ram und Internetverbindung sinds, wobei internetverbindung eher unwahrscheinlich, ausser man hat eine Latenz über 250, Ram reicht mit 1GB, allerdings kann es in Shattrath enorm eng werden, das der eine oder andere Ruckler kommt. Auskommen tut man aber in der Regel trozdem, wen aber auch der kleinste lag stört sollte auf 2GB zurück greifen.


----------



## ~Hermîne~ (15. August 2007)

Lakano schrieb:


> Grüsse euch
> Erkläre euch mal kurz mein probleem..
> Ich zocke wow schon seid fast 2 jahren mit 1GB ram..
> Doch in letzter zeit hab immer und immer mehr sorgen beim zocken.. ( in instanzen oder raids wo meine arbeitsspeicher viel arbeiten muss , fängt mein rechner immer und immer mehr an zu kühlen und arbeitet sehr sehr intensiv .. dabei folgen oft latenzschwankungen .. buggs ..usw.. )
> könnt ihr mir dabei einige ratschläge geben.. danke sehr




Woran merkst du das dein Rechner mehr kühlt? Und wenn dann wird er nicht wirklich den Arbeitsspeicher kühlen!
Das klingt mir nach dem Prozzi das der Probleme bekommt und zu heiss wird!
Post am besten mal dein ganzes System!


----------



## Ash1983 (15. August 2007)

~Hermîne~ schrieb:


> Woran merkst du das dein Rechner mehr kühlt? Und wenn dann wird er nicht wirklich den Arbeitsspeicher kühlen!
> Das klingt mir nach dem Prozzi das der Probleme bekommt und zu heiss wird!
> Post am besten mal dein ganzes System!





System sauber halten ist das einfachste, was man tun kann und das bringt verhältnismäßig viel.
Ich spiel mit 512 MB Ram und das reicht.


----------



## Cynda (16. August 2007)

Atura schrieb:


> Ram und Internetverbindung sinds, wobei internetverbindung eher unwahrscheinlich, ausser man hat eine Latenz über 250, Ram reicht mit 1GB, allerdings kann es in Shattrath enorm eng werden, das der eine oder andere Ruckler kommt. Auskommen tut man aber in der Regel trozdem, wen aber auch der kleinste lag stört sollte auf 2GB zurück greifen.




VERDAMMT ENG??
Das halte ich für ein Gerücht!
Bei mir ruckelt das wie ***... und das Obwohl ich 1GB Ram hab und meine GraKa eine 7800GTX ist. 
Hab mir echt schon überlegt was bei mir schuld sein könnte...  Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass meine GraKa schon wieder zu schlecht ist. Und ich muss guggen, ob ich wohl noch einen weiteren Steckplatz hab, sonst brauch ich ein neues Mainboard auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ~Hermîne~ (16. August 2007)

Cynda schrieb:


> VERDAMMT ENG??
> Das halte ich für ein Gerücht!
> Bei mir ruckelt das wie ***... und das Obwohl ich 1GB Ram hab und meine GraKa eine 7800GTX ist.
> Hab mir echt schon überlegt was bei mir schuld sein könnte...  Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass meine GraKa schon wieder zu schlecht ist. Und ich muss guggen, ob ich wohl noch einen weiteren Steckplatz hab, sonst brauch ich ein neues Mainboard auch
> ...



die graka sollte reichen 2gb ram sind schon fein, darüber solltest du nachdenken...
Ich muss sagen mit meiner alten 6800 liefs ganz angenehm! aber ich hatte mehr ram 1,5 oder so ka mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lakano (16. August 2007)

Also ich poste mal hier mein ganzes system rein ..
hersteller : HP Pavillion 061
Bios : Phoenix - Award BIOS v6.00 PG
Processor : Intel ( R ) Pentium ( R ) D CPU 2.80 Ghz 
Memoire : 1024 Ram
Grafikkarte : NVDIA Geforce 6200 TurboCache ( TM ) 256 MB

Ich hoffe ihr könnte mir weiter verbessungsvorschläge machen für mein Probleem..


----------



## Lakano (16. August 2007)

Zu Hermine :
Ich merks daran , dass mein Ventilator anfängt hochzulaufen.. und gleichzeit auch meine latenz...
Und dann von einem moment auf den anderen hat es sich beruhigt , und spiele wieder ohne probleem weiter


----------



## maggus (16. August 2007)

Wie Ash1983 bereits gesagt hat, wichtig ist ein sauberes System. Auf meinem alten Rechner rennt WoW auch ganz ordentlich, und das bei einem alten Athlon XP 2200+ und einer Geforce 4 4400 Ti bei 512MB RAM. Ich boote zwar immer mein eigenes abgespecktes Windows PE vom USB-Stick zum spielen, damit ich mehr vom RAM habe.

Aber auf meiner normalen Spiele-Kiste habe ich solche Probleme nicht. Bis wieder mal was durchbrennt und ich wieder an die alte Kiste muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ~Hermîne~ (16. August 2007)

Lakano schrieb:


> Zu Hermine :
> Ich merks daran , dass mein Ventilator anfängt hochzulaufen.. und gleichzeit auch meine latenz...
> Und dann von einem moment auf den anderen hat es sich beruhigt , und spiele wieder ohne probleem weiter




welcher lüfter? gehäuse? cpu? graka? chipsatz(ja sowas hab ich schon gesehen^^)


----------



## Hansebenger (17. August 2007)

Es liegt an deiner Grafikkarte mit TurboCache es dauert einfach zu lange bis der ram über die Grafikkarte geladen wird !
das selbe problem hatte ich auch mal habe mir dan einen anderen PC besorgt 
HP Pavillion zv5000 mit 1,6Ghz 512MB ram und 64MB Grafka und es ruckelt nicht


----------



## Heinrich Lenhardt - Fanclub (18. August 2007)

Liegt an diesem SharedMemory, das ist der grösste Dreck aller Zeiten. Naja, kauf dir ne neue Graka, dann gehts recht gut und überprüf aber zuerst mal wieviele Hintergrundanwendungen bei dir laufen, die belasten den RAM und den Prozi.


----------



## Lakano (20. August 2007)

Glaub ich werde mir  dann mal ne Neue GRAKA zulegen und zwar tendiere ich zur Geforce 8600GT ... und die RAM's werden noch um 1GB erhöht .. ist ja nicht zu kostspielig das ganze..
Zu Hermine : - Hab 2 Lüfter : - 1. Gehäuse 
                                           - 2. 230V. eingang ( Trafo. würde mal behaupten .. der CPU ist  auch in diesem Gehäuse integiert .. oder ? bin net der experte was Pc angeht.. )
kurze frage .. was ist eigentlich  diese Shared Memory ??


----------



## revbalthazar (20. August 2007)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shared_Memory

kurz gesagt, die GrKa hat keinen eigenen Speicher, sie holt sich diesen einfach aus dem Hauptspeicher deines Rechners.


----------



## ~Hermîne~ (21. August 2007)

Lakano schrieb:


> Glaub ich werde mir  dann mal ne Neue GRAKA zulegen und zwar tendiere ich zur Geforce 8600GT ... und die RAM's werden noch um 1GB erhöht .. ist ja nicht zu kostspielig das ganze..
> Zu Hermine : - Hab 2 Lüfter : - 1. Gehäuse
> - 2. 230V. eingang ( Trafo. würde mal behaupten .. der CPU ist  auch in diesem Gehäuse integiert .. oder ? bin net der experte was Pc angeht.. )
> kurze frage .. was ist eigentlich  diese Shared Memory ??




fehlt min. cpu lüfter 
ggf. graka


ein wärmeproblem hat meines erachtens fast immer etwas mit der cpu zu tun!
evtl. graka aber eher selten....

mit rams nicht wirklich


wird also die speicherteilung sein.


wenn du dir das so neu holst prüfe auch ob dein netzteil das noch trägt etc.!


----------

